# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Ron Paul 1/10th ounce gold

## Laforumreadet

Just wondering if anyone had any Ron Paul 1/10th ounce gold that was sold by Provident Metals for sale? Only ones Ive seen are priced for huge mark ups. Are these that rare?

----------


## oyarde

I have never seen one .

----------


## Laforumreadet

Here is what they look like. 
https://www.providentmetals.com/1-10...ion-round.html

----------


## oyarde

> Here is what they look like. 
> https://www.providentmetals.com/1-10...ion-round.html


Yes , I have seen pictures but I have not seen any for sale , they also produced that in copper and in silver ?

----------


## Laforumreadet

Yeah I think they made them in gold, silver, and copper. Been looking for a gold one for a while now. I actually emailed provident metals to see if they would do another run. I havent heard back. Im assuming it would have to be a big order for hem to even consider it though. Hopefully someone here has a lot and dont find parting with one.

----------

